
How to Build a $100M Satellite [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30XpSozOZII
======
CaliforniaKarl
If you live in the Bay Area, and you happen to be driving on US 101 South,
take the San Antonio Road southbound exit (exit 400C). From the start of the
exit ramp, you'll be driving past a line of trees.

On the other side of that line of trees is SSL, the company featured in this
video.

